
How the Power Law Changes Everything You Knew About Knowledge Worker Recruitment - wijet
https://wijet.pl/power-law-in-recruitment
======
sharemywin
Couple things:

I would speculate power law is very task specific(aka 5 years of java
development doesn't translate into 5 years of python development).

Most task don't require that level of proficiency(aka crud apps)

Geoffrey Hinton and Andrew Ng already have pretty well paying jobs are most
companies willing to spend that kind of money? And I wouldn't hire them to
optimize my database or something.

If you wrote a library you are probably the one that is best at using it. Next
would be people that go to conferences and training related to that
product/library

